# Replica HMS Endeavour -update



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Up to date info...buyer was a partnership from Whitby,led by local,ex RN,man Andrew Fidler....paid £155,000.

The vessel will be having £750,000 spent on her in repairs and refurbishment prior to arrival in Whitby in the Spring of 2018. The Gazette says this work will be done in Stockton but Radio Tees interview says Middlesbrough.....don't know anything about de-masting/re-masting and logistics of getting her through the Whitewater Lock....but should be fun to watch!

Andrew Fidler has other experience of Endeavour related participation as he was on the 'Endeavour 90' cir***navigation ...2018 is the 250th Anniversary of Cook setting sail from Portsmouth to see the transit of Venus at Tahiti etc... 

It will be used as a tourist attraction and Centre of Learning through Coastal Communities Fund and the NY Moors National Parks.

geoff


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

I recall a story that there were numerous requests for people making models of Endeavour for the 200th Anniversary much to the chagrin of the officer in charge of the archives at Portsmouth. Yet another Australian turned up and the bored officer took him to the appropriate archive.
"What scale will your model be?" He asked the modeller.
"12 inches to the foot!" Said the man.
"Ah!" Said the officer putting his arm round his shoulder, "You come with me!" And he was immediately taken to meet the senior officers.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice story Nav...

In the York press it is stated that she will be craned ( 2 x 400 tones units) to a low loader and transferred to Middlesbrough.

geoff


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Is this the replica Endeavour which was built in Fremantle, West Australia?

John T


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

OH no John No John No John NO!

This was built in metal on the Tees....before Whitewater......The one you mean is based at the Maritime Museum in Sydney normally.

geoff


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

It isn't able to sail, but it does float and other aspects are a replica.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Erimus said:


> OH no John No John No John NO!
> 
> This was built in metal on the Tees....before Whitewater......The one you mean is based at the Maritime Museum in Sydney normally.
> 
> geoff


Thanks Geoff. I wondered what was going on. The Australian replica is staying in Sydney until 2019 when she re-commences sailing. Not sure where she'll go - they've cir***navigated Australia a couple of times and at leadt one round the world trip.

Hope they built the Tees replica out of Cleveland iron!

John T


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

TheAustralian version is fully seaworthy and sailed from Sydney to Brisbane about 2008 logging ten knots for a spell. 
I went on board for a full inspection banging my head several times while crawling around the 4'-6" high mess deck space.
By all accounts this is as near as dammit to the real thing.

Bob


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Farmer John said:


> It isn't able to sail, but it does float and other aspects are a replica.



It has one less deck that the Aussie replica which means you can stand up in It! I went to a meeting onboard about 10 yeArs back and internally very comfortable.

Geoff


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

In the early 1960s Alan Villiers was a leading light in a scheme to build a replica Endeavour to be sailed from UK to Australia. I wrote to Villiers at the time (about 1962, aged about 19), applying to join the crew. I never did receive any reply.

Does anybody know what became of the Villiers scheme?


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Barrie Youde said:


> In the early 1960s Alan Villiers was a leading light in a scheme to build a replica Endeavour to be sailed from UK to Australia. I wrote to Villiers at the time (about 1962, aged about 19), applying to join the crew. I never did receive any reply.
> 
> Does anybody know what became of the Villiers scheme?



Nothing ,he spent about 5 years trying to get it up and running but couldn't finance it.....he was heavily involved and Captained Mayflower 2..
Some good books on the sea..

Geoff


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Main difference is one has a steel hull, OZ one is wooden


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Like the NZ built. Bounty replica , a steel hull skinned in wood planking. That's cheating but it made for a sound hull.

Bob


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#11 

Thank you, Geoff.

Mayflower 2 was in the 1950s when I was still at school - and probably gave me the inspiration to try to join the later Endeavour scheme.

I agree that Villiers wrote some good books - with some more so than others!


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Barrie Youde said:


> #11
> 
> Thank you, Geoff.
> 
> ...


Just had a look at him on Wikipedia....quite a life Barrie.

geoff

I am told,although this was different from my own recollection,that the Tees Endeavour was actually constructed in Hartlepool not Middlesbrough.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

spongebob said:


> TheAustralian version is fully seaworthy and sailed from Sydney to Brisbane about 2008 logging ten knots for a spell.
> I went on board for a full inspection banging my head several times while crawling around the 4'-6" high mess deck space.
> By all accounts this is as near as dammit to the real thing.
> 
> Bob


MN May 1994


















(Thumb)


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Is this the one I saw in Great Yarmouth during 2003?


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Bob S said:


> Is this the one I saw in Great Yarmouth during 2003?



That is the 'real' all sailing Aussie one....saw her in Whitby about the same time.
Externally the Tees one looks not dissimilar.....but is incapable of sail (or motor).

geoff


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Erimus said:


> That is the 'real' all sailing Aussie one....saw her in Whitby about the same time.
> Externally the Tees one looks not dissimilar.....but is incapable of sail (or motor).
> 
> geoff


Thanks geoff, I thought it was the Australian one but comparing the photos made me wonder

Cheers

Bob


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Saw the Australian version in Eden, NSW, on 1 November 2014. At that time they were flogging err selling a voyage Eden to Sydney.

Some pics here:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=6034386

With the steel, wood planked hulls of the 'imitation replicas' is corrosion under the 'cladding' likely to be a problem?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

I once left Adelaide for Sydney, she wasn't too pleased(Hippy)


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

A.D.FROST said:


> I once left Adelaide for Sydney, she wasn't too pleased(Hippy)


To quote Basil Brush...BUM BUM

geoff


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

The Gazette Middlesbrough ( but now printed in Sheffield!) has this brief,not helpful video in the current edition.....the cranes are apparently all read to lift when drivers have fastened slings around the vessel...then off by road,very slowly,to Whitby.

https://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/cranes-site-work-begins-move-14435251

geoff


----------

